# Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2012)

GIGABYTE's overclocked GTX 670 Windforce OC comes with a large and silent triple fan cooler and a full GTX 680 reference design PCB. This helps the card deliver out of the box performance comparable to the GTX 680, at a much lower price. Actually GIGABYTE is charging no price premium for their improvements, the card comes at reference design pricing of $399.

*Show full review*


----------



## Zerono (Jun 11, 2012)

Another great review for another great card!! Will you be doing the EVGA GTX 670 FTW soon?


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice card ! Is definitely much cooler than the Asus GTX670 DC2 TOP, but i believe this is due to the fact that the asus has slow fans and has only 2.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 11, 2012)

Just gotta mention something. The GPU overclocking may be small *BUT* the actual boost clock is very high on this card and can reach *1240Mhz *and even above when overclocked. Something that i think should have been mentioned by w1zz.

BTW, a dynamic stock boost of 1175Mhz from 980Mhz isn't something trivial.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Nice card ! Is definitely much cooler than the Asus GTX670 DC2 TOP, but i believe this is due to the fact that the asus has slow fans and has only 2.








yeah but too bad the still use plastic cover, aluminum looks much sleek and cool


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 11, 2012)

They did used Aluminum cover on cards like the GTX570\GTX580 SuperOverclock. Hasn't added much to the card. If you can make it cheaper without effecting it's performance, then just use plastic.


----------



## Naito (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally, a review of the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2 GB! Thanks W1zzard!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

looks like a good card with a full-size pcb just disappointing that the gpu can't clock what :/


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 11, 2012)

the price of this card makes me think that there is a price drop around the corner


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 11, 2012)

overclocking to be fair though is subjective to the individual card sample being used...who knows how representative this card wizzard has is of the quadrillion kepler gpus gigabyte is strapping to their coolers and selling.  The dynamic OC also as mentioned really throws a monkey wrench in all these cards anyway, I like wiz's reviews for he plots the most used boost clocks for that is all that really matters anyway, you could have a card with a base clock oc'd to 1050 and another which is 1150...and the latter could actually be slower in game because the it uses slower boost clocks.  I'd be interested in what memory gigabyte uses on these for they may just have really good memory ic's they use compared to other cards but otherwise again this sample may have just been "golden" individual memory modules.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to replace my gtx 570s with this card!


----------



## Mistral (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice review. Got the 7950 version of this and it really is an excellent cooler.


----------



## fofoad (Jun 11, 2012)

its the average framerate in benchz ??

I think min and max framerate should give a better idea of the perf.

Imo it's better to get 55-90 than 45 -120


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 12, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Just gotta mention something. The GPU overclocking may be small *BUT* the actual boost clock is very high on this card and can reach *1240Mhz *and even above when overclocked. Something that i think should have been mentioned by w1zz.
> 
> BTW, a dynamic stock boost of 1175Mhz from 980Mhz isn't something trivial.




Great review W1zzard!

I own this card and love the OC on it.  I would recommend toning down the memory oc and  being surprised by the bump up in gpu oc potential.

I myself have gotten on this card a  maxed stable OC with stock air cooling to - 

gpu clock +150 to 1130mhz
memory clock +600 to 1802mhz/7208mhz
boost clock to 1209mhz 
max clock to 1365mhz

to game at reasonable temp. and noise levels, I run OC at - 

gpu clock +135 to 1115mhz
memory clock +500 to 1752mhz/7008mhz
boost clock to 1194mhz 
max clock to 1350mhz

As others have mentioned, each card has different potential.


----------



## Gabkicks (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah mines oveclocks okay. I can do 1300+ mhz just fine and memory @ 1800+. Most of the time, i run @ stock speeds though. Since I game @ 1080p.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 14, 2012)

I've checked other forums and it does seem that the max clocks are dependant on the indicvidual chip you get on the card.  Regardless, I think it's one of the better gtx 670 out there for performance and value.  I wonder if Gigabyte is working on enhanced version?


----------



## fusionblu (Jun 14, 2012)

If they do decide to do a new version they should make sure it is black like their newer motherboards.


----------



## arbiter (Jun 15, 2012)

Setting max power to 111% which msi afterburn allows me, cards boost clock will jump to 1202mhz on my machine. Yea it could be harder to Overclock for people that are hardcore in to it, but for people that are new to it, it has a very simple way to get little extra performance outta it


----------



## Harlequin_uk (Jun 18, 2012)

would lvoe to see how much faster the new cards are against the `old` DX11 cards (GTX 470/480 and HD 5850/58570/5970) etc


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 18, 2012)

I got mine overclocked decently so far

boost clock + 116 Mhz
memory clock +209 Mhz

I haven't gone for a max overlock yet but will soon


----------



## arbiter (Jun 18, 2012)

well past the 111% power limit msi afterburn and evga percision limits to i have no reason to try to OC. it will play BF3 with all options at max at 1080p, 4xMSAA and at a solid vsync limit of 60fps with gpu left to spare. so i won't mess with mine.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 18, 2012)

arbiter said:


> so i won't mess with mine.



That's cool.  But the possibility of extra power was too tempting for me 

Depends on what resolution you game at, as well.


----------



## arbiter (Jun 19, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> That's cool.  But the possibility of extra power was too tempting for me
> 
> Depends on what resolution you game at, as well.



what i know is this 670 is a beast so no reason to mess with to much OC'ing


----------



## Irony (Jun 19, 2012)

I got this card in part because of this review. W1zz always has the best reviews.

I've OC'ed mine about 100mhz with no voltage adjustments. I'm not too worried about getting a massive OC though, this card is a beast as it is.


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just bought this card over the weekend. Upgraded from Crossfire 5870's and man what a difference! Brought my old 9800GT out of retirement to use as a dedicated PhysX card as well. 

Quick question for anyone who has this card or another GTX 670. I've been using EVGA's Precision X tool and I was wondering if it's better to use MSI Afterburner, or is there really no difference between them?


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 16, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Just bought this card over the weekend. Upgraded from Crossfire 5870's and man what a difference! Brought my old 9800GT out of retirement to use as a dedicated PhysX card as well.
> 
> Quick question for anyone who has this card or another GTX 670. I've been using EVGA's Precision X tool and I was wondering if it's better to use MSI Afterburner, or is there really no difference between them?



I switched from Precision X to Afterburner for one reason, it auto started up without me having to always give it permission - which became annoying for me. Otherwise there is not really a difference


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 16, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> I switched from Precision X to Afterburner for one reason, it auto started up without me having to always give it permission - which became annoying for me. Otherwise there is not really a difference



Ok thanks for the input. I wasn't sure if one was better than the other in terms of compatibility. The Gigabyte OC tool is, well, garbage lol.


----------



## arbiter (Jul 17, 2012)

dupe


----------



## arbiter (Sep 7, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Just bought this card over the weekend. Upgraded from Crossfire 5870's and man what a difference! Brought my old 9800GT out of retirement to use as a dedicated PhysX card as well.
> 
> Quick question for anyone who has this card or another GTX 670. I've been using EVGA's Precision X tool and I was wondering if it's better to use MSI Afterburner, or is there really no difference between them?



for most part the programs are same cept for skin difference. i prefer the MSI one casue the over-lay in evga one says "evga precision X" on it is top line which i don't want to see.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 8, 2012)

i would make comment on the Overclocking section.


> "GPU overclocking is a bit dissapointing, reaching the lowest clock we've seen on a GTX 670. Memory overclocking on the other hand works fantastically, ending up higher than any other graphics card we tested so far."


 yea OC was only 80mhz which is 8% they said, but look at this from another side since card runs most time on boost clock which with that offset the card is running almost 1300mhz so OC probably gets effected for that reason as card's gpu is massively overclocked already


----------



## Irony (Sep 8, 2012)

arbiter said:


> for most part the programs are same cept for skin difference. i prefer the MSI one casue the over-lay in evga one says "evga precision X" on it is top line which i don't want to see.



Thats essentially the only difference. Except for me, and a friend with a 670 also, Precision X doesnt keep my voltage settings. As soon as theres any load it goes back to the default voltage setting. Which makes it very difficult to OC with...


----------



## arbiter (Sep 14, 2012)

ATM i am +50mhz on gpu so with boost its at 1250mhz, on mem i am running at +500mhz so 7ghz effective on ram. playing crysis2 dx11 ultra pack and high rez pack, around 70c stable


----------



## Irony (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't get my memory OC'ed that high. I can get about +300mhz and thats it. However, the GPU core overclocks quite nicely on mine. +180 currently, with no voltage adjustments I don't think. Maybe 1 click higher. I've gotten it up to about +300mhz, so I was over 1400mhz under load in GPUz


----------



## arbiter (Sep 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> I can't get my memory OC'ed that high. I can get about +300mhz and thats it. However, the GPU core overclocks quite nicely on mine. +180 currently, with no voltage adjustments I don't think. Maybe 1 click higher. I've gotten it up to about +300mhz, so I was over 1400mhz under load in GPUz



have you tried higher ram mhz with a lower gpu mhz, the gpu is already overclocked when it runs boost mode as it is. stock 670 boost clock is 980mhz, on this card that is its base clock but 1200mhz on boost.


----------



## Irony (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, I have. The memory just doesn't like to go any higher on mine. I actually can't quite get even +300 on memory regardless of core clock.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 14, 2012)

i might go to +100 on gpu (10%) but my main goal is to get stable with +600 on ram for 20% on it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8nhv2/

was about to get +600 on ram, but +100 on gpu causes video drivers to crash so stuck at +60 on that atm

here is current on heavy games like crysis2, http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zch77/


edit 2: Is it me or does the 306.23 drivers suck? 306.02 where alright but .23 drivers seem to have graphic lag a times in tf2 and crysis2


----------

